

Why the Display Server DOES matter - onli
http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/03/why-the-display-server-does-matter/

======
scrollaway
Canonical KNOWS they are wasting everyone else's man-hours on Mir and they
know that it won't be kittens and roses. They just don't care.

~~~
onli
Though in theory, "the toolkit should handle this" doesn't sound too bad. But
it is probably not that surprising that it isn't true, as the toolkits worked
so long mainly with X only, and not for stuff so close to X like window
managers.

That's why I liked this article, he shows good examples.

~~~
bkor
It is not just technology, see the addition by Aaron Seigo at
[http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2014/03/more-on-why-display-
serve...](http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2014/03/more-on-why-display-server-does-
matter.html). I also wrote a blogpost about it:
[http://blogs.gnome.org/ovitters/2014/03/25/on-change-
managem...](http://blogs.gnome.org/ovitters/2014/03/25/on-change-management-
and-display-servers/), but then more stressing on ideas from change management
theory vs the approach Canonical seems to be taking.

